
Why the Best Wireframe Style Is No Style - jonphillips06
http://uxmovement.com/wireframes/why-the-best-wireframe-style-is-no-style/
======
thebouv
I choose my wireframe strategy depending on my audience. Sometimes I'm only
wireframing an idea for a designer, so I spend more time pointing out the
primary, secondary and tertiary pieces that belong on the page -- instead of
implying where they should be.

If I have no designer lined up yet and we're just looking to wireframe an idea
for non-technical, non-designer people ("the client"), I may give it more form
and layout. But always with the discussion of "This is NOT the design, only an
example to show app workflow".

I find the best combo to be a flow chart (site map + "things on the page that
aren't content"), and a mockup of what the UI could be like. I'll even do it
for myself if I'm the full stack person on the job taking it from front-end to
back-end. Gives me a basis to work from, that I scratch on and change as I go
along if need be.

There is no one true way to do it I guess is what I'm saying.

